# Tixylix with calpol & nurofen?



## Hollys_Twinny

Hey girls, Morgans had this flu fir which feels like forever, he caught it just before Xmas, then got over it! But then a week later it's back again, his chest is really weezy this time & he's coughing lots.

I'm giving him calpol & nurofen, but I've bought him some tixylix and want to know if it's ok to give with the other two! 

I can't see any of the same ingredients but still abut wary as it seems alot of meds for such a small boy!

Any replys will be appeciated

thanx 

X


----------



## Jkelmum

I wouldnt like to say as they have just pulled most caugh medicines for under 6,s x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Yeh this 1 was still on shelf and it doesn't have any sleepy side effects!!! It's says in case of overdose it would cause diorhea at most.

I'm gonna give nhs a ring though incase


Thanx


----------



## Jkelmum

yeah i would ring them ...though cos of his wheezyness they may say get him seen xx


----------



## Nemo and bump

i tried buying tixylix in boots for my lo and was told ii couldnt give it to her because she is under six and there was nothing i could give her for her cough except calpole


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Nemo and bump said:


> i tried buying tixylix in boots for my lo and was told ii couldnt give it to her because she is under six and there was nothing i could give her for her cough except calpole

Hmmmm :s this 1 I bought off the shelf in Tesco right next to the calpol and it says from 3 months. I've looked it up online too and it seems ok!!

It's :

tixilyx toddler syrup ( glycerol ) soothes & relieves dry, tickly cough.... 3 months to 5 years

I'm deffo gonna ring nhs direct now just incase


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Just got off the phone to a lovely doctor from NHS direct

she said that Morgans showing signs of a general flu, the tixylix is fine aparantly there's not much harmful stuff in it atall & just sooths the thoat passage 

* breaths * panic overs


----------



## krissie1234uk

If you are still wary of the tixylix use honey, will do the same job. Its just to soothe, I found it did nothing for Dylans cough x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Thank you, took him to the docs today he has a chest infection the poor sod, antibiotics for the next week :(


----------



## Jkelmum

hope he gets better fast xx


----------

